# Baiting the swarm trap area



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Agree it wouldn't hurt but not so sure offering a neighborhood free lunch will make you swarm traps anymore desirable or noticed.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I had my trap surounded by lilac bushes or what ever kind of bushed they were. There were thousands of bees working the blooms all around the trap. It is not the trap that caught the swarm, The one by my garage and saw mill caught one. The trap by the junk car caught one and the trap on a powerline caught one.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I place many of my traps near water sources with good results.I have also observed that they will use clear cuts through forest and waterways as highways to get around.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Gww, that's interesting. Syrup probably isn't worth the trouble then.

I've got lots of old comb. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Sharpbees, I was thinking of putting one on a pond dam. Is that too close to the water?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Two of the traps that caught last year were out the year before and did not catch anything. I also had scouts checking some of the ones that did catch and yet the second ones picked somewhere else to go. I baited 9 traps over the last two days. I have a bit more old black comb then I had last year. Last year each trap only got a 2inch by two inch piece cause that was all I had. I had to dump one wasp nest and three traps had mice nest in them. The traps seem to gether roaches and spiders. If you have any relitives that will let you put a trap at their house and look at it every once in a while, I will really help with how many reasources you have to use to trap. My view is to get as many traps out as you can and having a little help makes this able to be done. I had 16 traps out last year and the ones I thought would be really great were not always the ones that do the catching. Trapping really does take some time and work. My opinion is more traps is better. I went in my back yard and saw and heard lots of bees in a blooming maple and it only means that there are bees around. It doesn't mean those bees will be strong enough that they will be the ones to swarm or that they will pick your trap. Get as many traps out as you can reasonably do. 

If you put lemon grass oil or what ever you use for bait, the bees will quickly know your trap is there. You won't need to draw bees that could care less about a new home. 
JMHO
Good luck
gww


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Better yet.... set out gallons of feed, make the bees fill up their brood nest with nectar and you will have all the swarms you could handle. haha. J/K


----------

